# Duct cleaning



## greengenius_A_C (May 27, 2011)

How does one wash a galvanized steel blower wheel without it rusting, within a reasonable window of time?


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Well we have worked with it again and this time seem to be doing some good. Wow, we have collected a lot of stuff...

So now my next set of questions have to do with pricing. I know that there is usually a charge for each vent. Are you guys charging an additional setup fee or is that figured in the per vent? Do you have a minimum charge of 5 or 10 vents?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

$375-$400 per run (includes duct, dampers and register boxes) or if return then the return grill and filter.

To simply change out a duct with existing collars and registers, around $225-$250 each depending on how hard the job is, tight attic, etc.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

greengenius_A_C said:


> How does one wash a galvanized steel blower wheel without it rusting, within a reasonable window of time?


You take it out to the driveway and use a hose and dry it instantly with a towel. Instead of water I'll spray some coil cleaner on it and then wipe it off to prevent rusting with the use of water.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> $375-$400 per run (includes duct, dampers and register boxes) or if return then the return grill and filter.
> 
> To simply change out a duct with existing collars and registers, around $225-$250 each depending on how hard the job is, tight attic, etc.


You just charge per run? Do you consider the cold air return a run?

Change out the duct? Guess that one confuses me.. Why would you change out the duct?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

mbryan said:


> You just charge per run? Do you consider the cold air return a run?
> 
> Change out the duct? Guess that one confuses me.. Why would you change out the duct?


Yup. I have a cold air return I'm installing which will include one collar which I'll cut into the existing return plenum in the attic on the back of the system, a maybe 12'-13' run of duct, cutting in a grill in the ceiling, a collar on the back of the grill and a filter. 

$375, one hour. 

Yup, per duct run. I change out ducts when they get too dirty and I can do that with using the existing register box ( supply vent) and the collars so just the duct itself. I do not believe in cleaning, it simply is a waist of money. I believe in replacing and sealing.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Btw, that $375 for a return run is maybe $75 total in material.


----------



## greenleafmech (Feb 19, 2012)

The first time I actually recommended a duct cleaning was last week when we performed a relocation of the furnace. The return duct was full of attic insulation. Don't know how it got there, but I'm thinking that it's been there ever since the home got remodeled 6 years ago. I usually don't recommend one, unless the duct is literally full like this job was.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

How was the job performed?


----------



## greenleafmech (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually it was pretty simple. My crew has a Rotobrush system and since the ductwork was already apart, it only took them about an hour to clean 25 ft of a straight run. There was that much stuff in there.


----------



## greenleafmech (Feb 19, 2012)

Individual runs were clean. I'm thinking they ran the furnace while it was in construction phase with return runs not attached yet.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

greenleafmech said:


> Individual runs were clean. I'm thinking they ran the furnace while it was in construction phase with return runs not attached yet.


They do that to remove moisture for floors and for painting, and to pretty much keep cool. Happens all the time.


----------



## greenleafmech (Feb 19, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> They do that to remove moisture for floors and for painting, and to pretty much keep cool. Happens all the time.


I understand, but I actually found attic insulation in big amounts. I'm sure this was from the remodeling process as it used to be a one level house and the owner had a 2nd floor build. The insulation must be from when they were tearing up the attic, while running the furnace at the same time. If the house it's in the rough-in stage, I don't recommend the customers to run it. If they do, against my advise, they would have to pay for the services to clean up the system.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

You got that right! I tell them to throw buckets of dirt on the sides of their condensers (while running) so they can then pay me to dismantle and clean it. :thumbup:


----------

